# am i gettin a good deal 78 280z 4 $500



## 1978280z (Oct 23, 2006)

im looking into buying a 78 280z it has body rust and the slave cylinder for the cluch is bad its a $22 partthe motor runs fine it isnt missing or anything the interior is in very good the only problem is the stiches in the drivers seat are ripped but not beyond repair the brakes are rusted too please help

i will put up some pics later


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

5-spd or auto? Turbo or non? 2+2 or no? Guess it doesn't matter though, long as the body isn't falling off the car it sounds like a good deal.


----------



## 1978280z (Oct 23, 2006)

5 speed non turbo


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Not bad, you could always boost it if you feel like it needs more power. An L28ET should drop right in.


----------



## zfreak31 (Aug 22, 2006)

Are you looking to make it a daily driving car or a restore car? If it's a restore car then, how much rust does it have on it? If it's a daily car it won't matter. Also where is the rust at? If it's around the t-tops or around the hatchback then check under the carpet and make sure it hasn't gone all the way through the body. For the price though, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

honestly i would pay that just for a parts car. even if it didnt run and had a dead engine. buy that sucker up!


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

Zen31ZR said:


> 5-spd or auto? Turbo or non? 2+2 or no? Guess it doesn't matter though, long as the body isn't falling off the car it sounds like a good deal.


turbos did not come out until 81... 

the biggest factor is the rust. Check the frame rails, floor pans, doglegs, and battery tray. Those area's are more prone to rust. 

Depending on where you live it could be worth it. 

I know a guy that has an 81 n/a for $300 not running ( i can get it to run in a day or less). Only issue is my wife won't allow me to have another project car untill i get my current 2 done.:fluffy:


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

All the problems are not too big and can be solved easily. Its a very good deal. You should go for it. Don't miss it.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i wonder if he missed out on the deal 4 YEARS AGO

like really why bump a 4yr old thread... it serves no pourpose... or are you just inflating your post count?


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

lol i did not even notice.... arghhh


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

dang this is an old thread...


----------



## juicey91 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm actually looking into picking up a 280z pretty soon and I will be on the lookout for and rust


.:bubba gump:.


----------



## jhon kaylor009 (Aug 31, 2012)

A very nice and informative topic i like it very much i love this post thanks for this. I will tell my all friends such a good site.




______________
 Seokik  |  improve SEO


----------

